# Another Game - 5 Word Story



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 13, 2007)

5 words each ONLY!
keep the story going.... no double posting to have say 10 or 15 words... wait for the next person!
this is so a single person cannot direct the story in a certain direction too much......

have fun!

i'll start.....



There once was a herper....


----------



## nook171 (Jan 13, 2007)

named bil who had a


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 13, 2007)

belly button & 10 toes


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 13, 2007)

and created nice venomoids which


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 13, 2007)

carpet snake for a pet


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 13, 2007)

this carpet snake pet was


----------



## falconboy (Jan 13, 2007)

a rare, beautiful albino carpet


----------



## nook171 (Jan 13, 2007)

that was a 6ft male


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 13, 2007)

mentally disdurbed and was continually


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 13, 2007)

making babies with hypo females


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 13, 2007)

eating poor children who walked


----------



## dragons75 (Jan 13, 2007)

biting him on the crutch


----------



## happy_life (Jan 13, 2007)

dragons75 said:


> biting him on the crutch



it tore his blue jeans


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 13, 2007)

and ate only extremely rare


----------



## Elfir (Jan 13, 2007)

dwarf girraffes with 3 legs


----------



## carpetsnake (Jan 13, 2007)

and down the hill


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 13, 2007)

and liked to sit on


----------



## Thor1 (Jan 13, 2007)

holy cow batman i smell


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 13, 2007)

a rodent that has pooped


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 13, 2007)

then proceeding to eat the

(yes i am trying to draw you somewhere)


----------



## Earthling (Jan 13, 2007)

Prime minister of Australia it


----------



## stary boy (Jan 13, 2007)

spat out the eyebrows because


----------



## warp81 (Jan 13, 2007)

he got a hair ball in


----------



## Earthling (Jan 13, 2007)

his left tooth next to


----------



## stary boy (Jan 13, 2007)

the ear he didnt digest


----------



## Earthling (Jan 13, 2007)

Which was a pain in


----------



## warp81 (Jan 13, 2007)

the left nostril


----------



## stary boy (Jan 13, 2007)

which shot down to the


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 13, 2007)

rear end of a cow


----------



## Earthling (Jan 13, 2007)

rectum and went pink with


----------



## stary boy (Jan 14, 2007)

happiness cause it suvived the


----------



## chaps76 (Jan 14, 2007)

ordeal that caused so much


----------



## hodges (Jan 14, 2007)

peoples posts growing :S


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

so in the end he


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

Ran outside naked, shouting "YOU...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

Are The Love Of My.....


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

post natal depression class and


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

proceeded to butcher an elephant


----------



## happy_life (Jan 14, 2007)

with a blunt pocket knife


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

Yum Yum he said as


----------



## jeramie85 (Jan 14, 2007)

he slurped up that elephant


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

with a straw and 6


----------



## stary boy (Jan 14, 2007)

dogs by his side helping

(in reply to magpies post, were all SICK!)


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

to hold the elephants


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

oversized "trunk" down so they


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

could eat and then practice


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 14, 2007)

Their Elephant eating happy dance


----------



## Mr feegle (Jan 14, 2007)

keep the next door neibours


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

Entertained by inviting them to


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

eat our elephants with


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 14, 2007)

Tomato sauce, salad, beer and


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

Frogs toe nails with ant


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

eater's rectum plates


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

the neighbours attacked this with


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 14, 2007)

A fire hose so we


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

scoop the pinky goodness from


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

the elephants ear holes


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

And serve it on top


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

of elephant rectum piles with


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

Haemorrhoid cream lashings. They all


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

Ate this with gusto and


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

presto you have dinner prepared


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

Now time for sweets. Hairy


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

Jamie Oliver couldn't have done


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

better, however his dad said


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

"Jamie, you're a total and


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 14, 2007)

utter idiot but than again


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

you are my illegitamate son


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

A love child from the


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 14, 2007)

sorry no your adopted by..


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

several of your best and


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 14, 2007)

favourite uncle Arnie Schwarzenegger


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

who once had an afair


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

With your mothers sisters friends


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

and there are lotsof em


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

but she is really ur


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

sister, go kill her now


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

and use her organs as


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

bagpipes, shoelaces, or feed lizards


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh yes jamie said and


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

make sure the lizards dont


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

poop and make a big


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

complete copy of your sister, so


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

she can also see how


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

badly weve been treating her


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

and so your mother can


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

stop seeing arnold scharzanegger and


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

start seeing Danny Devito!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

then axe murder him at night


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

to create some aweful mess


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

and then do something else


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

Like go and make a


----------



## happy_life (Jan 14, 2007)

prize winning banana cake for


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 14, 2007)

Ur lovely brother who won


----------



## happy_life (Jan 14, 2007)

a stuffed blackeyed bullterrier toy


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

by winning a farting contest


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

spikey, with rusty nails protruding.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

with nasty green stains on


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

their fabric outer layer, so


----------



## Earthling (Jan 15, 2007)

run away! RUN AWAY!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 15, 2007)

cried the nymphomaniac sales woman


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

while waving a white, small


----------



## simesy75 (Jan 15, 2007)

rabbit to scare off the


----------



## Gordon (Jan 15, 2007)

horny teenages buying toys in


----------



## simesy75 (Jan 15, 2007)

an arabian flee market to


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

help with the revenge of


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

the nerds, entering from the


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

latest craze on wheels called


----------



## Little_Fox (Jan 15, 2007)

Wonky Woozer Wheelers Zoom Juice


----------



## Benan (Jan 15, 2007)

gets you very very high​


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

while at the same time


----------



## simesy75 (Jan 15, 2007)

frying your brain into little


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

pieces of fried and gross


----------



## Benan (Jan 15, 2007)

chicken, which makes you dumb​


----------



## simesy75 (Jan 15, 2007)

and turns your world into


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 15, 2007)

Lots of little shiny diamonds


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

with arms and legs like


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

gremlins with no eye balls


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

and painted on ears and


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

hooks for hands with red


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

nobbly bits that are used


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

for catchin fish in the


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

sewage ponds out the back


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

which are also held by


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

hobbits with ropes and chains


----------



## codeth (Jan 15, 2007)

who were hired by a


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

Large french maid who liked


----------



## codeth (Jan 15, 2007)

the merry go round so


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

cleaning in various nooks, crannies


----------



## Earthling (Jan 15, 2007)

much she wore frocks that


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

could turn a blind eye


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

To wear contact lenses!


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

that hurt everytime you put


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

drops of liquid from a


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

bottle that you probably shouldn't


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

have been used as it


----------



## Julie-anne (Jan 15, 2007)

burns through anything at all


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 15, 2007)

except a little thing called


----------



## Earthling (Jan 15, 2007)

JohnHoward who is hard


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

pressed running the country because


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

of the whiskey he drunk labelled


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

"Growth Retardant"


----------



## Earthling (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought it said " Kill


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 15, 2007)

Ill kill thine self with


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

Five more rounds of this


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

pathetic little thread


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

"Nooooooo" He cried, "not


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

if you're a bored kiwi"


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

But then he realised Isk


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

is the greatest IsK ever.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

Even if slightly arrogant and


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

is now leaving this thread.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

Because he


----------



## Earthling (Jan 15, 2007)

Just smelt something in his


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

bowl of porridge that he


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2007)

knew came from the orifice


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

of the large elephant that


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 16, 2007)

just ate Thai food and


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

a mixture of lentils, mung beans and


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 16, 2007)

curry puffs, which were very


----------



## gaara (Jan 16, 2007)

much like an aphrodesiac that


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

worked in reverse and gave


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

him super powers and then


----------



## Lucas (Jan 16, 2007)

he blew up his doll


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

which was used for hunting


----------



## Lucas (Jan 16, 2007)

as it looked lika kangaroo


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

which had a bad back


----------



## Lucas (Jan 16, 2007)

so he bought a kidney-belt


----------



## gaara (Jan 16, 2007)

which was the fashion of


----------



## Lucas (Jan 16, 2007)

Cindy Lauper in the 80's


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2007)

and proceeded to butcher all


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

school children who didnt agree


----------



## hugsta (Jan 16, 2007)

with pythagorus theries and any


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

goon who slept with my


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

Best friends, cousin's, step father's


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 16, 2007)

unties mothers sister who is


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

slightly deforemed on her right


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2007)

breast from a marauding Bush


----------



## Benan (Jan 16, 2007)

that has snakes and ladders​


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2007)

growing in its pickle berries


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

Which is much better than


----------



## hugsta (Jan 16, 2007)

eating lots of rotten disgusting


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 16, 2007)

pieces of round soft microwaved


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2007)

Rhinocerous poo with purple crusty


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2007)

Iguana droppings located inside their


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2007)

Gut! Begone you pinkee duffguh


----------



## slim6y (Jan 17, 2007)

with splunkine on your little


----------



## Earthling (Jan 17, 2007)

Doofah thingo maedgigee...Begone....thus


----------



## slim6y (Jan 17, 2007)

feel the wrath of my


----------



## Earthling (Jan 17, 2007)

Humungous blundgeoning device in the


----------



## slim6y (Jan 17, 2007)

back of my shed at


----------



## Earthling (Jan 18, 2007)

the impaction area of your


----------



## Bryony (Jan 18, 2007)

left cheek. Caution though it


----------



## Benan (Jan 18, 2007)

might explode on your face​


----------



## slim6y (Jan 18, 2007)

removing left nostrils and three


----------



## Earthling (Jan 18, 2007)

eyebrow hairs..........four hairs if


----------



## Bryony (Jan 18, 2007)

you include the huge one


----------



## Benan (Jan 18, 2007)

that likes to eat lepricauns​


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 18, 2007)

and drink wild turkey while


----------



## Bryony (Jan 18, 2007)

lovingly caressing his huge


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 18, 2007)

Python that is from the


----------



## Bryony (Jan 18, 2007)

deep dark depths of hugstas


----------



## Earthling (Jan 18, 2007)

last ferocious bowel movement


----------



## slim6y (Jan 18, 2007)

They called it a brown slimey


----------



## Benan (Jan 18, 2007)

butt licking rat eater because


----------



## slim6y (Jan 18, 2007)

It liked to lick rat


----------



## Earthling (Jan 18, 2007)

butts whenever the moon was


----------



## Benan (Jan 18, 2007)

full and yellow thats why​


----------



## Earthling (Jan 18, 2007)

God made tongues for and


----------



## slim6y (Jan 18, 2007)

he also made large hairy


----------



## Benan (Jan 18, 2007)

bums for people to sit​


----------



## hugsta (Jan 18, 2007)

on each others very dirty


----------



## Benan (Jan 18, 2007)

motor bikes and smoke cigars​


----------



## slim6y (Jan 18, 2007)

that were made in a


----------



## Benan (Jan 18, 2007)

sewer by dirty hairy arabians​


----------



## slim6y (Jan 18, 2007)

wearing watches from a very


----------



## hugsta (Jan 19, 2007)

poor toilet cleaner in a


----------



## slim6y (Jan 19, 2007)

suburb of manhattan. He bought


----------



## hugsta (Jan 19, 2007)

several million tiny little fury


----------



## slim6y (Jan 19, 2007)

fur balls that were hacked


----------



## Earthling (Jan 19, 2007)

up by echidnas with machetes


----------



## Bryony (Jan 19, 2007)

and they made ball soup


----------



## slim6y (Jan 19, 2007)

Which was tastey when you


----------



## Bryony (Jan 19, 2007)

added a little basil and


----------



## Benan (Jan 19, 2007)

tomatoe sauce and cheese thats​


----------



## slim6y (Jan 19, 2007)

slightly mouldy, but preferably when


----------



## Bryony (Jan 20, 2007)

you can scrape the mold


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2007)

and use it as a side dish.


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

and end up with salmonella


----------



## Bryony (Jan 20, 2007)

get hospitalised with a sexy


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

nurse in a tight mini


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2007)

Cooper (2.0L) with huge fat


----------



## Bryony (Jan 20, 2007)

exhaust pipe. and heaps of


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

thighs she could crush a


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2007)

a mans skull with one


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

sneeze. Clean up that snot


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2007)

Yells the head matron who


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

who was playing seductivly with


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2007)

a ball of wool, just like


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

it came straight off a


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2007)

siberian water hamster's hind legs.


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

but its got 7 knees


----------



## Bryony (Jan 20, 2007)

and begged for tacos


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

corn, i dinna eat corn


----------



## Earthling (Jan 23, 2007)

but i ate freddy! Nhaaahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

why freddy i hear you


----------



## Earthling (Jan 23, 2007)

in the evil depths of


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

earthlings huge never ending


----------



## slim6y (Jan 23, 2007)

intestinal cord from the pits


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

of his stomach. We Will


----------



## Earthling (Jan 23, 2007)

have to sacrifice earthling to


----------



## slim6y (Jan 23, 2007)

imortalise the being of the


----------



## Earthling (Jan 23, 2007)

freddy. First with a humungous


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

screwdriver we unscrew earthlings


----------



## slim6y (Jan 23, 2007)

unscrewable bits. They are then


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

*incinerated*! Thus to avoid


----------



## slim6y (Jan 23, 2007)

the demons of earthlings rectum


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

wich is located behind the


----------



## slim6y (Jan 23, 2007)

Anus entry. This is much


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

to earthlings surprise, he thought


----------



## slim6y (Jan 23, 2007)

he had removed all the


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

demons but deeply down there


----------



## slim6y (Jan 23, 2007)

they lurked, waiting, twisting his


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

gigantic claw. Its not over


----------



## slim6y (Jan 26, 2007)

Until the fat lady sings.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaar Went The Fat Lady


----------



## slim6y (Jan 26, 2007)

In a key of C minor


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

so badley that Pavarotti


----------



## slim6y (Jan 26, 2007)

lost atleast 43kg in weight


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

and now has a


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2007)

large amount of skin hanging


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

from the foldes of his


----------



## slim6y (Jan 26, 2007)

uretha that he still has


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

connected to his curvaceous


----------



## Earthling (Jan 26, 2007)

Bottom with hairy bits attatched


----------



## Lucas (Jan 26, 2007)

and dangling freely for the


----------



## slim6y (Jan 26, 2007)

underbelly, a scar left from


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

the conjoined twin mylexia


----------



## Lucas (Jan 26, 2007)

and freak toothpick accidents


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

that lead to horrible


----------



## Lucas (Jan 26, 2007)

yeast infections in the sensitive


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

areas that we cant mention


----------



## Lucas (Jan 26, 2007)

but we will. It was


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

.........in the oooogali-boooogali!


----------



## Lucas (Jan 26, 2007)

and in the who-who and ha-ha


----------



## Bryony (Jan 26, 2007)

in absolutly every place you


----------



## Lucas (Jan 26, 2007)

put your fingers without looking


----------



## hornet (Jan 27, 2007)

at who you are sticking


----------



## Lucas (Jan 27, 2007)

with youre really small wrinkled


----------



## hornet (Jan 27, 2007)

pea that tasted so bad


----------



## Lucas (Jan 27, 2007)

that no amount of listerine


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 27, 2007)

could help with or do


----------



## Lucas (Jan 27, 2007)

the holkey polkey and turn


----------



## chaps76 (Jan 27, 2007)

around on an ethiopians trampoline


----------



## Earthling (Jan 27, 2007)

the horrible affliction of the


----------



## slim6y (Jan 27, 2007)

SMOOP, which is an accronym for...


----------



## Lucas (Jan 27, 2007)

SPOOM, in other words its


----------



## slim6y (Jan 27, 2007)

Synchronus Painful Ovule Ovulation in Men.


----------



## Lucas (Jan 27, 2007)

and if you think you've


----------



## slim6y (Jan 27, 2007)

got this, you need to


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 27, 2007)

get your shots early to


----------



## Lucas (Jan 27, 2007)

get drunk before you


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2007)

totaly go insane in the


----------



## Lucas (Jan 27, 2007)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, flies, flies everywhere, little............


----------



## The-Guy (Jan 27, 2007)

thing that eat muh crap


----------



## Earthling (Jan 29, 2007)

and then spit it on


----------

